

YOU_ARE_DEAD, a 1D Roguelike - lysol
https://github.com/rupa/YOU_ARE_DEAD

======
roryokane
The missing instructions:

You are the ‘x’. Your immediate goal is to beat the level by reaching the
right side. Press D to walk right one step. You can press A to step back left,
but there is never a reason to do so.

The ‘~’ and ‘.’ are obstacles; you will die if you walk onto them normally. To
safely step onto the obstacles, press W or S to turn your x temporarily into
the same character as the obstacle – W for ‘~’, S for ‘.’. Then, when you move
right onto the obstacle, it will be removed, and your character will be an ‘x’
again.

When you walk past the right edge of the level, you are arrive at the left
side of a new level, with randomly-generated obstacles and spaces. When you
die, your score is equal to how many steps right past the start you are.

If you are careful not to step right unless you’ve transformed yourself to
match any obstacle to your right, you cannot lose the game. Beating the last
level, level 10, is simply a test of perseverance and thinking before you
step.

Some tips:

Resize your terminal window to change the length of each level. Note that
beating a level provides no bonuses to your score. The maximum possible score
is the width of a level times 10, so make your window wide if you’re aiming
for that.

It does no harm to transform yourself before stepping on an empty space. Thus,
if you have a series of obstacles such as ‘~ ~~ ~’, just repeatedly press WD
to safely step across. This is easier than deciding whether to press D or WD
before each step.

~~~
31d1
Also, The Crying Game was a dude, Lost was all a dream, Maggie shot Mr Burns,
and games just aren't fun.

~~~
ludston
I haven't seen the whole of The Crying Game yet. Why would you do that?

------
cturner
For anyone eager to have a go at writing a small roguelike, the 2013 seven day
roguelike festival will be March 9 to March 17.
[http://7drl.org/2013/01/31/we-have-dates-for-7drl-
challenge-...](http://7drl.org/2013/01/31/we-have-dates-for-7drl-
challenge-2013/)

Roguelike Radio episode on making a 7drl:
[http://www.roguelikeradio.com/2012/03/episode-26-how-to-
make...](http://www.roguelikeradio.com/2012/03/episode-26-how-to-
make-7drl.html)

This year's developer conference is in Poland,
[http://roguebasin.roguelikedevelopment.org/index.php?title=I...](http://roguebasin.roguelikedevelopment.org/index.php?title=IRDC_2013)

~~~
robocaptain
Last year's challenge was the best ever. Looking forward to 2013! Highly
recommended.

------
sirclueless
Oh god, rupa's most popular repos are named z, j, sprunge, j2, and v. His blog
domain is un.ix.io and his email is @lrrr.us. He sounds like a great
developer, but I wouldn't want him naming my variables for me :)

~~~
gwern
> his email is @lrrr.us

Wait, you can _do_ that?

~~~
ecatmur
Not according to RFC 2822 (a mailbox is a dot-atom, so must have at least one
character). Looks like he's actually using rupa@lrrr.us.

------
vitno
I found this highly amusing.

First Port: Dvorak Version : <https://github.com/cavedweller/YOU_ARE_DEAD>

------
acangiano
Take this as the perfect example of how not to document a project.

~~~
jstanley
That's the point. The idea is you have to figure out how to play the game.

~~~
Zarel

      zarel@Serine:~$ ./YOU_ARE_DEAD -h
      KEYS: WASD. YOU ARE DEAD.
    

The rest is actually pretty easy to figure out.

------
pluies
In OS X (well, Snow Leopard at least), YOU_ARE_DEAD throws an error because
`seq` doesn't exist in OS X and brew doesn't have it. This script does the
trick:
[http://www.askdavetaylor.com/step_through_count_numeric_valu...](http://www.askdavetaylor.com/step_through_count_numeric_values_bash_shell_script.html)

~~~
dmd
The seq dependency has been removed in HEAD.

------
jstanley
My only objection is that it is unfairly hard for people with wide screens.
I've made a narrower terminal because I got annoyed with having to play such a
long level in order to make attempts at advancing the level (I've done it once
by accident but not sure what I did).

EDIT: I've now figured out how to do it. Thinking I'd found all of the special
rules I read through the source. There are some real gems in there :).

EDIT2: Huh, it looks like I was overthinking the level-advancing. There is no
code for the problem I thought I was solving; I must have imagined it.

~~~
philh
> EDIT2: Huh, it looks like I was overthinking the level-advancing. There is
> no code for the problem I thought I was solving; I must have imagined it.

Isn't this what `tput cols` is for? You advance to the next level when you
reach the right edge of your current window, however wide your window is.

~~~
jstanley
I thought you had to do some magic involving walking left for a little while
before reaching the right edge. I'm sure a few times I reached the right edge
only to be told I was dead.

~~~
philh
It looks as though that was a bug which is now fixed. If your current level
started with a . or a ~, you would die when you finished it (but that one
wouldn't kill you at any other point). Now all levels start with a ' '.

------
stcredzero
Up next, a post-apocalypse JRPG mod: YOU_ARE_ALREADY_DEAD

~~~
Natsu
So, another The World Ends With You?

~~~
stcredzero
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenshiro>

Old-school manga trivia fail! (They were probably making a reference you were
missing this whole time.)

------
kunil
Added a moving monster <https://github.com/shultays/YOU_ARE_DEAD>

------
devgutt
~ is like a bird and . is like a rock. I should move down to escape the bird
and up to jump the rock :p ...well, back to work...thanks for the game, a good
refresh

------
naftaliharris
Do you suppose the author is a lefty? I'm right-handed, and one of the
challenges for me was using my left hand on the WASD keys.

~~~
lsiclait
wasd is basically the standard for movement control in pc (as opposed to
console) first person shooters

------
joe_hoyle
192!

Though I died on the last char of the line :( WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU REACH THE
END OF THE LINE!!!

~~~
31d1
sorry, that was a bug.

------
astrobe_
Speaking of ASCII games I found out that there are tons of rogue-likes, but no
C&C/starcraft-like games. Or I couldn't find one except for very old DOS games
maybe.

------
31d1
FWIW the project is updated with a whole new gameplay mechanic and 'the
missing instructions' are no longer relevant.

------
jingadjanga
The missing instructions: Win repeatedly at rock, paper, scissors.

------
zem
harder than it looked!

